# Probar electrónica de una guitarra



## arzarello (Oct 24, 2009)

Hola, tengo una Ibanez con el siguiente problema; cuando pongo el selector en la pastilla del puente, no sale nada de sonido, pero en las demás posiciones si hay sonido, aunque la posición de selección de ambas pastillas suena como si solo andubiera la pastilla del mástil.
Se puede quemar un micro de guitarra ?
Cómo puedo verificar (con un tester o algo parecido) si la pastilla está mal, o si lo que está causando problemas es el Switch de selección de posición ?
Desde ya muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## arrivaellobo (Oct 24, 2009)

Eso mismo le pasa a un amigo en su guitarra, una de las pastillas (la del puente) no le funciona. Prueba a resoldar todo lo que veas, ya que probablemente haya una falsa soldadura que no hace buen contacto. yo veo difícil que una pastilla se queme ya que no se produce nada de calor en ellas. Veo más fácil que se haya desoldado, ya que con las vibraciones y golpes acaba pasando eso.
Un saludo


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 24, 2009)

arzarello dijo:


> Hola, tengo una Ibanez con el siguiente problema; cuando pongo el selector en la pastilla del puente, no sale nada de sonido......


Las pastillas no se queman.
Pero si puede ocurrir que se hallan bobinado con mucha tensión sobre el alambre y tiempo + ciclos de calentamiento/enfriamiento climáticos se halla cortado el alambre.

Si posees un multímetro mide la resistencia eléctrica que presenta el captor (Pastilla), debería estar entre 100 y 1000Ohms (Aproximadamente), si no te da continuidad está cortada.


----------

